# Looking for a well tempered 1-4 yr old female GSD - NW of Atlanta



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

We will drive a few hours if need be but need a female that gets along well with people, other animals and kids! We have excellent references!


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

first congratulations to having the will to adopt a dog. 

secondly, maybe use a trial periode for a month to see if the dog fits in your environment. I have seen gsds that dont like noisy homes.


----------

